# Sony camera issues



## forkandwait (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I am trying to mount my sony cyber shot camera (DSC-W55 it says -- about 3 years old) on my system.  I get as far as the attached output to /var/log/messages, but I can't figure out what to do next.

I tried following the directions here:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html

but I can't find a umass0 device node to mount.  I also don't see anything when I run `camcontrol devlist`, even as root.

The camera is using a removable flash drive, if that matters.

If someone could point me in the right direction to mounting this camera, all I really want to do is offload the pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## teckk (Jun 23, 2010)

> The camera is using a removable flash drive, if that matters.


It depends on the file format of the flash drive. If it's a fat drive like camera's often are then it's as simple as plugging it into a usb port and mounting it.

You can plug just the flash drive into a usb port and issue

```
dmesg | tail
```
Post the output.

Then see what find of file system it has on it. An Example for /dev/da0

```
fdisk /dev/da0
```
post the output.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463711
http://www.linuxquestions.org/quest...-dsc-w55-cannot-be-connected-to-linux-586573/


----------



## teckk (Jun 23, 2010)

I just saw that Gtkam supports that model
/usr/ports/graphics/gtkam


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2010)

forkandwait said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to mount my sony cyber shot camera (DSC-W55 it says -- about 3 years old) on my system.  I get as far as the attached output to /var/log/messages, but I can't figure out what to do next.
> 
> ...



Look at those instructions again, particularly the mount command.  Hint: umass0 is not what shows up in /dev.


----------

